#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  How to autofit powerpoint table data

## valgo54

Hello
I copy data from excel to powerpoint table succesfully.
My problem is to autofit the text inside the cells of the table. I made several tests but still not solved.
Here is the code, thanks for any help




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Andy Pope

maybe this will help.
http://www.presentationhelper.co.uk/...owerpoint.html

----------


## valgo54

Thanks Andy
Cheers

----------

